# Bow Stolen



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

If anybody comes across a sweet deal on a PSE Stinger w/case and Redhead Supreme Lite Carbon arrows with Rage 2 broadheads on it there is a good chance it's mine. On Monday morning I loaded the truck for a morning hunt. My wife left for work at 8:10am and I headed out at 8:45am. In that 35 minute window some lowlife broke my back window and stole all my bow equipment ending my 2009 deer season on a very sour note.

After talking with police and friends, it seems that ourdoor equipment are the current "hot" item. (pun intended) 1 of my co-workers had 4 bows stolen out of his garage in the Circleville area. They had to move power, pneumatic, and hand tools to get to the bows. Keep an eye on your stuff. Good luck to everyone on the rest of the season, save one for me.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i feel your pain!!! my season was ended before it began, as some douchbag broke into my garage and stole all my archery gear-compound,crossbow and all accessories!!! police were of no help, just took a statement..


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

they should be castrated!!!! no judge!!!!
sorry to hear about this...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Chech the pawn shops , watch on Craigslist. I doubt if the perp is going to hunt with it.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

The wife is really po'd. She bought it for me as a birthday gift. Only got 2 deer with it. Wasn't really even broken in.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow man did that happen in grove city?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that...There is nothing I hate more in this world than thieves.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Yea it was in GC. 10 ft off my front porch in broad daylight. Of course the neighbors didn't hear or see a thing, even though they're nosy enough to know when you where your polka dotted underwear.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> even though they're nosy enough to know when you where your polka dotted underwear.


funny
sorry to hear that man, sucks to know that happens anywhere especially here in gc, guess it dont matter where you live though. i have been lucky, man i have fell asleep with the garage open a couple times that could be scary.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

There is a nice stinger for sale on craiglist in sporting in columbus. You might check it out. Might look familiar.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/1534872078.html

FYI...not sure but it kinda looks like a PSE.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> There is a nice stinger for sale on craiglist in sporting in columbus. You might check it out. Might look familiar.


that would just suck! i sold a bow on cl one time with no problems, i then talked with a guy to buy another one, talked on the phone with him, went to a house to pick it up, and the house looked empty, i then called the guy and he never answered the phone and i got back home and the bow was deleted from cl. wow that was shifty.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

thieves should have their hands cut off. the problem is, the police do nothing unless they are caught in the act. their biggest risk is stealing from the wrong person at the wrong time.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Luckily that was not mine. It looked like that one has a couple extras on it that mine didn't. Thanks for your help guys. Trying to finish out the season with a borrowed 15 year old Pearson. Really makes me miss mine now.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Theives just have to have their hands cut off. My bow was stolen from the garage which was bunggied to the back of my quad. If they only knew what was in the backpack under the bow strapped to my Summit climber. The bow was a Hunter Extreme XL with scope, previous to Ten-point, paid $550. at the end of the season. I had it to the ten-point shop in the spring for a rebuild so they had my info. The insurance replaced it with what ten-point said it would be the same model a Lazer, wow $1099 I would not pay a price like that.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a Martin Bengal and my sons Parker Buckshot stolen from my garage in Mentor in early October. Same story with the Police, take a report. Good news is I bought a new Hoyt Turbo Hawk, that I absolutely love, and I got 4 deer with it this year. Best year yet.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

RogerS said:


> I had a Martin Bengal and my sons Parker Buckshot stolen from my garage in Mentor in early October. Same story with the Police, take a report. Good news is I bought a new Hoyt Turbo Hawk, that I absolutely love, and I got 4 deer with it this year. Best year yet.


You gotta love a good ending to a sad story. I am still looking at bows. I am partial to PSE but haven't ruled out everything. I did manage to get a late season doe with a buddies bow. I just sited in the 15yd pin know ing I was going to be in my stand. i'm still positive one of my neighbors stole mine.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are a lefty i could part ways with a nova i dont get to shoot it enough to feel confident with it so i cheated and bought a crossbow....man i am in grovecity to i am gona go outside and lock up some stuff .............not to highjack but if ya run across a 6500 c3 w/ a allstar 7 ft. heavy w/ red line its mine.... i freakin hate theives " after that incedent the paperguy backed in to my driveway and i thought he was stealing my boat and just happened to have my redhawk in my hand i did not point it at him but i think he might have had to go home and change his underwear ...... i still apoligise to him everytime he drops off the sunday papper ........


----------

